# Moving from the UK to Dubai - As a Financial Advisor



## scottp

Hi,

I have had my CV posted on a number of recruitment websites in the UK looking for a position as a Trainee Financial or Mortgage Advisor. I have had a lot of interest from UK based companies such as Banks, Building Societies, Estate Agents and Brokers. On most of the recruitment sites I stated that I did not want to relocate. However, yesterday while I was at work, I received a phone call on my Mobile Phone from a +41 number. After a little research I found that this was a number registered in Switzerland, in Zurich. I called it back and an English speaking lady answered. She said that they had received my CV from TotalJobs and wanted to offer me a position as a Financial Advisor in Dubai. She caught me at a bad time (we were really busy at work and my manager was stood next to me) so I said I wasn’t interested. She said to call back if I changed my mind. 
After speaking with my mum and dad about it, I have decided that this may be the opportunity of a lifetime. I am only 18 but have a great deal and knowledge about the financial services, and have no ties in the UK as I am still living at home, so no mortgage or bills to pay. 
I have no knowledge regarding jobs in Dubai, only from reading small articles on websites so I have no idea what would be a good package in respect to salary and benefits, as well as what it is like living there.
So, what salary would be reasonable for someone moving there, maybe for 6 Months to a Year? And what benefits would I expect? Also, what is it like living there and communication with friends and family back in the UK?

Any help will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks

Scott

P.S. My girlfriend is currently training to be a Nurse (she is nearly 17), what are jobs like in healthcare like over there?


----------



## Shauny

scottp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have had my CV posted on a number of recruitment websites in the UK looking for a position as a Trainee Financial or Mortgage Advisor. I have had a lot of interest from UK based companies such as Banks, Building Societies, Estate Agents and Brokers. On most of the recruitment sites I stated that I did not want to relocate. However, yesterday while I was at work, I received a phone call on my Mobile Phone from a +41 number. After a little research I found that this was a number registered in Switzerland, in Zurich. I called it back and an English speaking lady answered. She said that they had received my CV from TotalJobs and wanted to offer me a position as a Financial Advisor in Dubai. She caught me at a bad time (we were really busy at work and my manager was stood next to me) so I said I wasn’t interested. She said to call back if I changed my mind.
> After speaking with my mum and dad about it, I have decided that this may be the opportunity of a lifetime. I am only 18 but have a great deal and knowledge about the financial services, and have no ties in the UK as I am still living at home, so no mortgage or bills to pay.
> I have no knowledge regarding jobs in Dubai, only from reading small articles on websites so I have no idea what would be a good package in respect to salary and benefits, as well as what it is like living there.
> So, what salary would be reasonable for someone moving there, maybe for 6 Months to a Year? And what benefits would I expect? Also, what is it like living there and communication with friends and family back in the UK?
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Scott
> 
> P.S. My girlfriend is currently training to be a Nurse (she is nearly 17), what are jobs like in healthcare like over there?



Hello mate, 

ive just got a job in Dubai and i start in January. To be honest with you, your parents are right it is an oppurnity of a life time, thats why i took it, plus tax free money helps, , , ,, alot. I dont know too much about Dubai but i know a little so hopefully this will help, 

Im 24 and have just got my Degree in Surveying, no constriction company would touch me without a degree so you may wanna check that out, there is also restrictions on living with partners if your not married, you may well hear some storys about people getting banged up for couples living together, well actually i read that a couple got locked away for having sex in a car along side a road, a little different but you know what i mean

i aint doubting your ability to do your job mate, but i truthly think your a little to young, maybe get qualified then look, i may be wrong but there is a lot of life experiences you need to learn before venturing out into the big brave world, it may be different for you but i dint move out till i was 22 so when someone send washing and ironing to me i was dazed and confused and to be honest i still am. Please god have personall cleaners out there

Salarys out there differ, ive got a package with accomodation and a car which helps. I spoke to some one that is getting paid £600 a month and another who is getting £4000.00 a month, 

Mate, i hope this helps, if ya need any more help, ask someone else, na only joking, ill try my best dude,


----------



## PropertyGuru

Hi,

I'm from London, now been in Dubai 2 Years. Working life and social life here is good. Packages vary but remember rent is very high so if anyone is earning £ 4000 (30,000 AEd) a month that's not amazing. If you live in Jumeirah rent is a killer. From my experience try a package where rent is one-quarter. So if you get an 1 Bed apartment in Green for 120 K (10K / month) then for a good package should be 40 K / month. If you get 30K / Month then as a single then that is good but not for a family.

I know a british agent who can get you a good rental price in Greens, etc..

One thing I have also noticed - Dubai is not good for career development. It's more about working in a job only. Also I reccomend if one was to come here then try Manager role - ppl are very title concious and moving jobs will also generally depend on your job title.

Anyway, wish you all the best.


----------



## Elphaba

Sorry, but at 18 you won't cut it as a financial adviser in Dubai. No one will take you seriously. Have you even have any qualifications yet? And you certainly can't have much experience.


----------



## Geordie Armani

18! way too young, get some experience at home first then consider coming here


----------



## winky

can you even work in dubai as an 18 year old expat?


----------



## Geordie Armani

yes sure, men have to gain their own sponsorship when they reach the age of 18 anyway as they can no longer be sponsored by parents unless they are in full time education. Finding a suitable post would be difficult though.


----------



## amf12345

No way not at 18 will anyone take you into account. I work as a Mortgage Advisor in London. You need to get qualified and then at least 1 years experince before you consider moving to Dubai


----------



## Elphaba

amf12345 said:


> No way not at 18 will anyone take you into account. I work as a Mortgage Advisor in London. You need to get qualified and then at least 1 years experince before you consider moving to Dubai


And even then he will be too young.

Sorry to sound harsh, but this is just not a viable option.


----------



## chris_11085

[B]Geordie Armani[/B]

hi pal, you seem to know quite alot about moving and best advice. i am 23 and qualified mortgage advisor, and would like to look into oppertunitys. can you give any advice?


----------



## Elphaba

If you want information regarding financial services, then you need to speak to me!

There are few opportunities for young mortgage advisers, but more for anyone who is a properly qualified financial adviser. At 23, I would say that you are still too young to be taken seriously in this field. It is a tought market.


-


----------



## Maz25

Elphaba is the expert in this field and to be fair, you should listen to her. She has probably saved you from making a big mistake! Saying that, you can always prove her wrong if you are absolutely sure that you've got what it takes!

I wanted to move to Dubai at 18 as well but my parents simply refused to allow it. A few years down the line, I realised that they did me a big favour (didn't seem like it at the time!) and that in all probability, I would have been taken advantage of, being so naive and all, and I would have struggled.

In regards to your girlfriend, you need to be 18 to get a work visa. Work visas are not issued to the under 18s, for obvious reasons.

Good luck with your career!


----------



## AndyBrad

*Help!*

Without wanting to jump on the band wagon, recently split from long term relationship so thought now would be a good time for this kind of opportunity. Am 26, fully qualified consultant with around 4 years experience around 6 months dealing with HNW. Any thoughts on my chances and where to go?


----------



## simon james hernon

*hope this helps*

Well now how to help. I'll try to be be brief, I am British 39 years old and have a brother who is a successful banker. I run my own companies, and this all came about because my parents went to the middle east to work 25 years ago. Of course Dubai was very different then, but it was a fantastic place then and now it is even better. [ i still have good friends there] My Father worked as a quantity surveyor, and my mother was a Physio therapist. They went to the middle east at about your ages. Simiply I would not think twice if you really want to go. The British people are great there, theres lots to do and bags of money to be made to set you up for years to come. its easy to fly back home and if you have got the money you can be back in the uk on a plane in less time than it takes to get from London to Wales in a car on a bad day, if there are family issues. I lived in the UAE for just over 6 years before going to live in HONG kONG. Its simple the weathers hot, the foods great, bags to do, communication and travel is excellent, excellent working prspects and although I don't have much against the Uk, if you go work and stay in Dubai, you will never want to come back! It is a big and brave decsion for a young couple to make, but my advice would be do it anyway. Don't end up years down the line saying I wish I had done that! and then have regrets! No Dubai is not paradise, no real working city of town is, I know i have travelled alot, and dubai has it draw backs as all places do. But it will offer you both the earth compared to struggling in the UK. There loads of hospitals looking for British qualified nurses and professioanls of all sorts. Your partner would have no problems finding work in my book.  Punch into the Google search engine
" Trainee financial advisors working overseas" and you will find a number of employment agencies that deal with training and moving British men overseas to become financial advisors in Dubai. I would even suggest ringing back the lady that called you from switzerland, even though that companies offices may be based in switzerland, the will undoubtedly have offices around the world, and maybe even work and training in Dubai for you? I wish you the best of luck but moving to the UAE is not just light commitment! If you are going to get training there in Dubai you are going to be going for about 5 years minimum. Companies do not invest time, money and training into you or anyone else, unless they get the chance to get a return on their investment? So say you want to go for good when you apply, NO don't lie as such as i'm not advising you to do that, i'm just saying go for the long haul, commit yourself to the project, and after a year there evaluate what you then what to do? I hope this helps. Reagrds S Hernon 



scottp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have had my CV posted on a number of recruitment websites in the UK looking for a position as a Trainee Financial or Mortgage Advisor. I have had a lot of interest from UK based companies such as Banks, Building Societies, Estate Agents and Brokers. On most of the recruitment sites I stated that I did not want to relocate. However, yesterday while I was at work, I received a phone call on my Mobile Phone from a +41 number. After a little research I found that this was a number registered in Switzerland, in Zurich. I called it back and an English speaking lady answered. She said that they had received my CV from TotalJobs and wanted to offer me a position as a Financial Advisor in Dubai. She caught me at a bad time (we were really busy at work and my manager was stood next to me) so I said I wasn’t interested. She said to call back if I changed my mind.
> After speaking with my mum and dad about it, I have decided that this may be the opportunity of a lifetime. I am only 18 but have a great deal and knowledge about the financial services, and have no ties in the UK as I am still living at home, so no mortgage or bills to pay.
> I have no knowledge regarding jobs in Dubai, only from reading small articles on websites so I have no idea what would be a good package in respect to salary and benefits, as well as what it is like living there.
> So, what salary would be reasonable for someone moving there, maybe for 6 Months to a Year? And what benefits would I expect? Also, what is it like living there and communication with friends and family back in the UK?
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Scott
> 
> P.S. My girlfriend is currently training to be a Nurse (she is nearly 17), what are jobs like in healthcare like over there?


----------



## dstarr

*Same Here!*

Hey Everyone, I'm new to this forum, so hello! 
I also was contacted the same way by ******-groupdotcom to come out to dubai to be a trainee financial advisor on a comms only basis, ote £50k. I'm due to fly out on the 21st March. Do you guys have any tips or advice at all? It'd be great to meet some of you guys out there who are in the same boat. 
My Regards, 

Darren


----------



## Elphaba

dstarr said:


> Hey Everyone, I'm new to this forum, so hello!
> I also was contacted the same way by ******-groupdotcom to come out to dubai to be a trainee financial advisor on a comms only basis, ote £50k. I'm due to fly out on the 21st March. Do you guys have any tips or advice at all? It'd be great to meet some of you guys out there who are in the same boat.
> My Regards,
> 
> Darren


My advice is not to take up their offer. I presume you are not qualified or experienced? (Hence the trainee role) You will end up spending all day cold-calling people who do not want to talk to you. For legal reasons I cannot say anything about the company, but have a guess why. You will not earn that sum and are likely to end up in debt.

-


----------



## skibanff

Elphaba said:


> My advice is not to take up their offer. I presume you are not qualified or experienced? (Hence the trainee role) You will end up spending all day cold-calling people who do not want to talk to you. For legal reasons I cannot say anything about the company, but have a guess why. You will not earn that sum and are likely to end up in debt.
> 
> -


I am looking at a job in dubai for a financial adviser, are there any good companies to work for I am very worried after reading the feedback on here.
The role I am looking at is commission only.


----------



## Elphaba

skibanff said:


> I am looking at a job in dubai for a financial adviser, are there any good companies to work for I am very worried after reading the feedback on here.
> The role I am looking at is commission only.


Of course there are. I work with one!  We only take on people with several years experience and advanced CII examinations though. It is however, a tough market and only experienced self-starters will succeed. if you fit the profile, please PM me (active after 5 posts).

-


----------



## skibanff

skibanff said:


> I am looking at a job in dubai for a financial adviser, are there any good companies to work for I am very worried after reading the feedback on here.
> The role I am looking at is commission only.


Hi How do I PM you?


----------



## jijidubai

need more back ground for financial advisor! if not come and have an experience but not in banking!


----------



## katreena1972

Hi, My husband has been an IFA fo rover 25 years, moved on his own to Belgium in Feb to do offshore planning, the company are *******s to be honest, not what he was promised. Someone above said in Dubai he got a good package with accomodation etc. Anyone know of jobs going at the minute? Are they all commission only or is there companies offering a basic. Not just Dubai, antywhere to be honest, offshore that it. We are from the UK. He has all his certificates etc and ran his own business fo r aperiod of time, managing director too so well qualified. We need a position soon! thankyou for help in advance!


----------

